# Arizona Culinary Institute



## yasmin (Sep 29, 2003)

I am thinking about enrolling in a culinary school next year. Does anyone know about the Arizona Culinary Institute. How does it compare to the Scottsdale Culinary Institute or CCA. What criteria should be considered when making a decision between schools.


----------



## pepsiholic (Sep 9, 2003)

Let me just take a guess here, anyone feel free to jump in 

-Cost
-Do they offer degrees
-Length of program and what it covers
-School reputation
-Do they have financial aid
-Do they have a job placement program
-What should you expect when you are finally done with school


----------



## meggersaz (May 24, 2003)

Hey, 
I personally think that SCI is the better choice, but then again it is just me. The reason I think it is better is the fact that although it is a longer program, SCI is an actual degree, whereas Arizona Culinary Institute is only a certificate. I have a heard that ACI is a great school, it is run by former instructers and students from SCI. I have had a great experience at SCI, I just started the first class of my final block at school which is Advanced Operations. This past year I have learned not only an unbelievable amount of information about the industry and cooking, but also about myself and the decision that I have made to pursue a career in the culinary industry. Whatever choice you make it should be your own. I had a simular problem in culiary school choices, but i had to figure out which school met my needs as a student. I do believe I made the right choice.

Meghan:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

We should just make a FAQ sticky thread for students looking for the "right" culinary school.


----------



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm making the same choice myself, but will not be going to school until July of 04 at SCI. I agree with you Meggerz about the quality of education at SCI even though I haven't started yet. I also appreciate that at SCI you will get the esteemed honor of wearing the Le Cordon Bleu seal on your uniform. That to me is the equivalent of having earned the title of Marine. I'm sure you will enjoy yourself, and get a quality education. I'm looking forward to it.


Jeff


----------

